# can't set correct screen resolution



## maxxxx (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi all. Use display philips 236vl, Radeon HD 6550D, the default resolution is 1280x1024 (the picture does not fit in the screen width. ), it is the maximum, although for this display the manufacturer recommends 1920x1080 (60Gz), but it is not in the list. edit xorg.conf did not help.

Im execute:

```
pkg install xf86-video-ati
```

xorg.conf(edited):

```
Section "ServerLayout"
       Identifier     "X.org Configured"
       Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
       InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
       InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
       ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
       FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
       FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
       FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
       FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
       FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
       FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
       Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
       Identifier  "Keyboard0"
       Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
       Identifier  "Mouse0"
       Driver      "mouse"
       Option      "Protocol" "auto"
       Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
       Identifier   "Monitor0"

       # 1920x1080 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 67.08 kHz; pclk: 172.80 MHz
       Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync

       VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
       ModelName    "Monitor Model"
       VertRefresh  56-75
       HorizSync    30-83
EndSection

Section "Device"
       ### Available Driver options are:-
       ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
       ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
       ### <percent>: "<f>%"
       ### [arg]: arg optional
       #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
       #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
       #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
       Identifier  "Card0"
       Driver      "vesa"
       BusID       "PCI:0:1:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
       Identifier "Screen0"
       Device     "Card0"
       Monitor    "Monitor0"
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     1
               Modes "1920x1080"
       EndSubSection
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     4
               Modes "1920x1080"
       EndSubSection
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     8
               Modes "1920x1080"
       EndSubSection
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     15
               Modes "1920x1080"
       EndSubSection
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     16
               Modes "1920x1080"
       EndSubSection
       SubSection "Display"
               Viewport   0 0
               Depth     24
               Modes "1920x1080"
       EndSubSection
EndSection
```

xorg.0.log: https://pastebin.com[URL='https://pastebin.com/9e1QU2GZ']/9e1QU2GZ[/URL]


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2017)

You're using the vesa(4) driver instead of radeon(4).


----------



## maxxxx (Nov 27, 2017)

Im need to write in xorg.conf

```
Driver      "radeon"
```
?
Or "radeonhd" or "xf86-video-ati"?


----------



## maxxxx (Nov 27, 2017)

Solution:

```
Driver      "radeon"
```


----------

